# Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???



## grintz (3. Oktober 2006)

Servus Boardies !

Ich poste das einfach mal in die Weltweitkategorie da man den Ort ja nicht wirklich fest machen kann !
Gibt es eigentlich in der Nähe von Deutschland ein Land in dem man mal vereinfacht gesagt mit dem Auto irgendwo anhält wo es einem gefällt um man einfach so angeln kann, ohne Staatslizenz oder Erlaubnisskarten ?


greetz, grintz


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

Ich denk mal nicht, ist doch alles geregelt... Ich meine du kannst es mal testen, aber....lass dich nicht erwischen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

Hab ich auch noch nichts von gehört.


----------



## grintz (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

Hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht... 
Aber man muss doch zugeben der Gedanke einfach durch's Land zu fahren und da angeln wo es einem gefällt ist doch 
interessant ! ;-)


----------



## Big Rolly (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*



grintz schrieb:


> Servus Boardies !
> 
> Ich poste das einfach mal in die Weltweitkategorie da man den Ort ja nicht wirklich fest machen kann !
> Gibt es eigentlich in der Nähe von Deutschland ein Land in dem man mal vereinfacht gesagt mit dem Auto irgendwo anhält wo es einem gefällt um man einfach so angeln kann, ohne Staatslizenz oder Erlaubnisskarten ?
> ...



Solltest du dieses Paradies finden , gib laut :q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

Soweit ich weiß, an allen außerdeutschen Meeresküsten.|wavey: 

Ralf


----------



## grintz (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

Wie siehts eigenlich mit den USA aus ?


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

|kopfkratDa kommt man nicht einfach so dran vorbei|wavey:


----------



## Alex26 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

hallo,
 also mein onkel in Kanada hat einen schein im führerscheinformat da darf er an so ziemlich vielen gewässern angeln,weiss allerdings nicht ob das irgendwie auf provinzen beschränkt ist oder so.

Aber deutschland ist ja das land der beschränkungen,wovon die meissten meines erachtens nach den namen beschränkt echt verdienen|uhoh: 
Aber irgendwie muss das geld ja in die taschen der politiker kommen.
gruß alex


----------



## wobbler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*


*JAAAAAAAAAAA*

gilt auch für ausländer - also auch für deutsche,,,,,,,,:m 

Fischen ohne Patent
Quelle Fischerweb.ch

Die günstigste Möglichkeit für den Jungfischer, wertvolle Erfahrungen zu sammeln und seine ersten Fische zu fangen ist das Freiangelrecht, welches traditionell an vielen Schweizer Seen gilt.

Grundsätzlich gibt es keine Altersgrenze für das Fischen an Gewässern, die dem Freiangelrecht unterstehen. Hingegen ist die Auswahl der erlaubten Geräte klar eingeschränkt. Im folgenden stellen wir die allgemein verbreiteten Bedingungen vor; entscheidende Ausnahmen werden bei der Vorstellung der jeweiligen Freiangelgewässer erwähnt. Generell ist pro Person eine Rute mit einem Einzelhaken, in den Bestimmungen etwa auch Anbisstelle genannt, gestattet. An diesem Einzelhaken dürfen nur natürliche Köder, beispielsweise Würmer, Maden, Brot, Teig, Mais, Kartoffeln, Kirschen usw., angeboten werden. Ausdrücklich nicht erlaubt sind dagegen lebende oder tote Fische und Teile davon. Der beköderte Haken muss unterhalb eines fest auf die Schnur montierten Zapfens befestigt sein. Kunstköder und Fischimitationen wie Löffel, Spinner oder Wobbler sind nicht erlaubt. Üblicherweise ist das freie Fischen auf das Ufer beschränkt. Auch der Einsatz von Köderfischreusen und Senknetzen ist patentpflichtig.

Typische Freiangelgewässer sind die grossen Seen der Voralpen und des Mittellands. Allgemein frei befischbare Fliessgewässer gibt es in der Schweiz nicht. Wir stellen eine Auswahl der wichtigsten Schweizer Seen mit Freiangelrecht vor.

Ostschweiz
Im Kanton Thurgau gilt das Freiangelrecht für den Bodensee und den Untersee. In diesen riesigen Gewässern lässt sich mit der erlaubten Methode eine Vielfalt von Fischen fangen, vom Egli über Brachsmen, Schleien, Karpfen bis zu Aalen und sogar Regenbogen- und Seeforellen.

Im Kanton St.Gallen darf ebenfalls frei am Bodensee gefischt werden. Mit Walensee und dem St. Galler Teil des Zürichsees sind weitere interessante Gewässer befischbar. Der Kanton St. Gallen gestattet unter Freiangelrecht auch das Grundfischen und den Laufzapfen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Jungfischer bis zum 16. Altersjahr ist das Befischen der «Haben» (befestigte Einbuchtungen) im Linthkanal.

Der Glarner Teil des Walensees ist ebenfalls frei befischbar. Im Kanton Glarus ist der Klöntalersee besonders jugendfreundlich. Neben dem Grund- und Zapfenfischen ist hier auch das Fliegenfischen patentfrei. 12- bis 18-Jährige in Begleitung eines Patentinhabers dürfen patentfrei sogar vom Boot, mit Elritze und Hegene fischen. Im Kanton Glarus gilt ein Widerhakenverbot.
Im Kanton Zürich besteht nicht nur ein erweitertes Freiangelrecht, Grundfischen und Laufzapfen sind erlaubt, für den Zürichsee, auch die fischereilich attraktiven Kleinseen Greifensee, Pfäffikersee und Türlersee sind darin eingeschlossen und bieten in Stadtnähe vielfältige Angelmöglichkeiten.

Zentralschweiz
Ein grosses Freiangelangebot erwartet den Jungfischer in der seereichen Innerschweiz. Der Kanton Schwyz ermöglicht patentfreies Fischen an den kantonalen Ufern von Zürichsee, Lauerzersee, Zugersee und Vierwaldstättersee. Der riesige Vierwaldstättersee ist auf seiner gesamten Uferlänge für Freiangler offen, dabei dürfen allerdings nur öffentliche Uferbereiche befischt werden. Im Kanton Uri ist auch das Grundfischen patentfrei, beispielsweise auf die zahlreichen Trüschen im tiefen, landschaftlich spektakulären Urnersee. Auch der kleine Seelisberger See darf frei befischt werden. Im Kanton Obwalden sind der Lungern-, Sarner- und Alpnachersee vom 1. April bis am 15. Oktober offen für die Freiangelei, auch hier ist das Grundfischen ohne Zapfen zusätzlich gestattet.

Im Kanton Zug schliesslich dürfen Jungfischer ihre Naturköder mit und ohne Zapfen gebührenfrei im Zugersee auswerfen, allerdings mit Einschränkungen durch Privatrechte am Westufer. Im landschaftlich schönen Ägerisee ist das Fischen frei für Kinder bis zum 9. Altersjahr.

Mittelland und Bern
Einfache Freiangelrechte bieten die fischreichen Gewässer Hallwilersee und Sempachersee.
Im Kanton Freiburg geniessen Jungfischer vorteilhafte Bedingungen: Im Murtensee gilt das Freiangelrecht auch für das Fischen vom Boot, Kinder unter 14 Jahren dürfen zudem in Begleitung eines Patentinhabers mit der Hegene (Gambe) fischen. Jungfischer unter 16 Jahren fischen auch kostenlos am Greyerzer- und Schiffenensee, wo auf Wurm sogar Zander gefangen werden können. Die Freiburger Saison dauert vom ersten Sonntag im März bis zum ersten Sonntag im Oktober.

Der gewässerreiche Kanton Bern hat Jungfischern viel zu bieten. An Brienzer -, Thuner- und Bielersee gilt das Freiangelrecht. Die Palette der Fischarten reicht hier von der Seeforelle über Egli und diverse Weissfische bis zu Zander, Aal und Wels im Bielersee, die alle mit dem Wurm gefangen werden können.

Westschweiz
Am gesamten Schweizer Ufer des Genfersees, von der Rhonemündung im Wallis bis hinunter nach Genf gilt Freiangelrecht. Im Kanton Genf dürfen Kinder unter 12 Jahren auch Genf gilt Freiangelrecht. Im Kanton Genf dürfen Kinder unter 12 Jahren auch mit Grundrute und der Hegene fischen. Im Kanton Waadt gilt dieselbe Regelung sogar bis zum Alter von 14 Jahren. Hinzu kommt das Freiangelrecht am Lac de Joux und am Murtensee. Auch an den weitläufigen Ufern des Neuenburgersees gilt Freiangelrecht. Bis zu drei Ruten mit festem Zapfen dürfen pro Person verwendet werden.

Tessin und Graubünden
Vom Ufer aus am Lago di Lugano und Lago Maggiore (Luganersee und Langensee) Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren dürfen hier mit 2 Angelruten gratis fischen.

Gesetzestreue
Obwohl man keinen Fuss in eine Amtsstube setzen muss, um an Freiangelgewässern zu fischen, ist man verpflichtet, sich über alle Gesetzesbestimmungen wie Schonmasse und Schonzeiten von Fischen, zu informieren und sie einzuhalten. Es gilt der Rechtsgrundsatz:

«Nicht wissen schützt nicht vor Strafe.»


----------



## THD (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln ohne Einschränkungen ???*

In Schweden sind die Küsten und die 5 größten Seen frei.


----------

